# 2 fostered rats need a home



## SarahRachael (Dec 21, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for RSPCA. Please PM me on here or email [email protected].
Location: London
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Rats
Sex: Female
Age(s): Exact age unknown, but they are adults.
Name(s): They don't officially have names, but I call them Cuddles & Wonky
Colours: Cuddles is a brown hooded & Wonky is a Himalayan. 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: A young girl got them from a petshop without her foster parents permission. They were found in her cupboard without food & water.
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within reason
Other: Cuddles is in excellent condition & extremely friendly. She LOVES people & being cuddled. Wonky has a head tilt but is fine apart from that. She enjoys building her nest & running around outside her cage!
I haven't had much luck finding them a home for some reason. They really deserve one.
Photos attached.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Gorgeous ratties! I wish I was nearer.


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Very cute rats!
If I lived in London I would totally adopt them 
I hope these rats go to an awesome, forever, home <3


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

I live in Cambrigde, so its not too far. I will talk to my partner. I already have two females. Do they come with a cage? Are the sociable?? I could take them if my partner agrees......i will try my best


----------

